# Official World Series Poll



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Oct 23, 2007)

Rockies, just 'cause I'd like to see a team from a non-superior baseball market win it.

Well, that and the fact that I'm a Jays fan, so I hate Boston.


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2007)

Give one to the Rockies.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 23, 2007)

THA SOXXXXXX!!!!!

What a great comeback! 
I think the momentum will be on their side, also Rockies haven't played in a while.


----------



## Jason (Oct 23, 2007)

Who honestly picked the rockies?


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 23, 2007)

Come on now, it's Rocktober here in Denver! Ya gotta pull for the 'underdog' right?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2007)

2-0!


----------



## Scott (Oct 26, 2007)

I missed game two, and i'll miss three as well because im staying with a friend who doesn't seem to have cable!!


----------



## playstopause (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> 2-0!


----------



## Autofate (Oct 27, 2007)

Im going for the Rockies, not that Im a huge baseball fan, but its good to see the home team (though Boston is also home) do this well as Ive watched the Rockies fail for so many years. Now all we have to do is get the Nuggets to win something...


----------



## playstopause (Oct 28, 2007)

10-5 Boston

If the Rockies come back from this one, i might turn like Stitch.


----------

